# New immigrant moving to Australia needs help!!!



## Arshiya S. (Mar 29, 2011)

Hi All,

Like most of the immigrants, i also have lot of questions in my mind about moving to Australia.

We got PR and are planning to make our first visit in July 2011.I would like to know how the job market would be during this time of the year for searching a job in sydney or canberra.

Also, we got visa 176 (Skilled-sponsored visa).Do we get child care benefit for this visa. As far as i know we dont get social security benefits but found that except child care benefits we are not eligible for any social security payments for 2yrs on centrelink website.:confused2:

Any response on this regard will be highly appreciated.

Warm Regards,

A.S.


----------



## twister292 (Mar 25, 2011)

For details of benefits, it would be best to consult documentation from CentreLink...benefit payments are means-tested, so CentreLink will be able to answer you definitely once you tell them the details.

If you start job-hunting in July, it wont make too much difference...experience jobs are usually done on a rolling recruitment basis (unlike graduate jobs which only open to applicants between march-april or so), so if you can find a vacancy, go for it.

Do keep in mind though that recruitment may be slow during June and July, because the Australian financial year ends on 30 June.

P.S. June and July will be very cold in Melbourne, Canberra and Perth. Sydney is not very cold.


----------



## shussel (Feb 18, 2011)

Hi,

Because the financial year ends 30 June, I think you should be in a good position to look for employment during July because firms will be working with a new budget, and making plans for the year ahead. Although, the first two weeks in July are school holidays in NSW so you may find recruiters \ firms are a little slower if staff are taking time off. You may also need to bear this in mind if you're looking for school or childcare places.

We moved from the UK to Sydney and still found it pretty cold during July, the temperatures don't get anywhere near as cold as the UK but because homes are less insulated and don't have heating we felt it more. We ended up needing to spend more money than we expected on heaters and blankets.

Good luck with your plans!


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

hi arshiya

welcome to the forum. you are entitled to most benefits being a PR.


----------



## rayh (Apr 1, 2011)

Hi Anj,

V just got PR and hav 2 make our initial entry,which cud b our permanent entry as well .

Just wondering wot benefits r PR holders entitled to?? could you guide me plz.

Thanks,
Ray.


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Please read through the Centrelink website, there is no short list. It's based on your needs, circumstances, and assets.

Centrelink - assists people to become self-sufficient and supports those in need



rayh said:


> Hi Anj,
> 
> V just got PR and hav 2 make our initial entry,which cud b our permanent entry as well .
> 
> ...


----------



## pkrish (Jul 3, 2008)

Hi

Iam planning to make initial entry in Melbourne. Is it require or necessary to register centrelink, TFN, medicare at the time of validating 176 visa (Is this a part of validation or its altoghether seperate thing) ? or we can register these formalities afterwards when I come back again for permanent move at a later stage?

Secondly, How much time it takes to get medicare card, once we register. If we only register medicare and TFN and centrelink at later stage, are these formalities indepandent or dependent on each other, like first register with TFN, then Centrelink, etc....


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

pk it is better you do them now, you normally get the medicare card within a week, TFN too will come in 4-5 days, you can register you hotel address with them or just give a friend's address. just so that once you come back you have all these things ready/handy


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

btw TFN can be done online, same with centrelink, for medicare you have to go and they took a week to send our cards, or was it 10 days, cant recall


----------



## Cruzer679 (Feb 21, 2012)

Hi,

Quick question regarding the 176 and Center-Link Registration.

Does the 176 qualify me to register with Center-Link??...because i just came back from their office and the kind lady at the front desk advised me that the 176 being a sponsorship visa type does not qualify the visa holder to register.

My research tell me otherwise.

Anyone else with a 176 (VIC sponsored) have this issue before??

Any help will be appreciated.

Just a side note, i had no issues with Medicare. I registered and got a temp Medicare card on the fly.


regards
Cruzer


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi Cruzer

This is the weirdest thing I have every heard. Go back and speak to another person there. They probably do not know if you are eligible or do it online.


----------



## Cruzer679 (Feb 21, 2012)

Yep it was really weird....i will try again tomorrow. Their website seem to be down atm....so i cannot try the online feature.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

You will not be able to do much on their website as that requires a second level access which they give only after you call them and request the same. Just Register with them and call for second level access


----------

